# Cassette Exchange wanted



## rivers (8 Aug 2021)

I'm looking to swap a nearly new 11-30 11 speed shimano cassette for an 11-32 11 speed shimano cassette.
Thanks


----------



## Xipe Totec (10 Aug 2021)

Would this be any use to you? Not Shimano but looks like a decent clone:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/11-speed-11-32-cassette-brand-new-unused.277215/


----------



## rivers (10 Aug 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> Would this be any use to you? Not Shimano but looks like a decent clone:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/11-speed-11-32-cassette-brand-new-unused.277215/


Yeah that will do. Just on my way back from Wales so will pop you a PM and some photos when I'm home


----------

